# Zuke’s Quality Issue



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oiy! I normally don't use treats like Zukes but just bought two bags through Amazon for a couple of special projects. Another uuggghhh moment...


----------



## MaggieGrey (Dec 24, 2020)

We just finished a bag! Mostly buying the Fromm treats now. Do we know what the issue might be?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It’s a little annoying that they don’t go into more detail, but it sounds like the issue’s with the preservative.

Zuke’s were Gracie’s favourite, but the glycerin softens Peggy’s poop. It’s been a while since I bought a bag.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hmm lol. Grrreat (sarcasm). The list is almost their whole product line.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Oiy! I normally don't use treats like Zukes but just bought two bags through Amazon for a couple of special projects. Another uuggghhh moment...


Amazon sells too many knockoffs. According to the bag, the Haribo Gold Bears you get on Amazon are made in China. The same product I get at Ralph's or Albertsons or CVS are made in Germany. After all, it is a German product. I recently got burned trying to buy a Hydro Flask on Amazon. Amazon had the color I wanted. Got a Chinese knockoff instead. Same name but the flask was obviously not a Hydro Flask.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Piper 2020 said:


> Amazon sells too many knockoffs. According to the bag, the Haribo Gold Bears you get on Amazon are made in China. The same product I get at Ralph's or Albertsons or CVS are made in Germany. After all, it is a German product. I recently got burned trying to buy a Hydro Flask on Amazon. Amazon had the color I wanted. Got a Chinese knockoff instead. Same name but the flask was obviously not a Hydro Flask.


This is why it’s important to ensure you’re purchasing directly from Amazon rather than a third-party/independent seller. If you do choose a third-party seller, make sure they’re trusted.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Piper 2020 said:


> Amazon sells too many knockoffs. According to the bag, the Haribo Gold Bears you get on Amazon are made in China. The same product I get at Ralph's or Albertsons or CVS are made in Germany. After all, it is a German product. I recently got burned trying to buy a Hydro Flask on Amazon. Amazon had the color I wanted. Got a Chinese knockoff instead. Same name but the flask was obviously not a Hydro Flask.





PeggyTheParti said:


> This is why it’s important to ensure you’re purchasing directly from Amazon rather than a third-party/independent seller. If you do choose a third-party seller, make sure they’re trusted.


Not knockoffs real Zukes. I am careful with Anazon for reasons both of you noted.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I bought a couple of bags of these, but I've only opened the peanut butter one. Elroy tried it and spit it out. Tried again a few days later, same result.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I bought a couple of bags of these, but I've only opened the peanut butter one. Elroy tried it and spit it out. Tried again a few days later, same result.


Maybe you got one of the off ones. Glad he spit it out!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I saw that on the Truth About Pet Food website, they said something about mold. Has anyone else fed them to their poodles already? Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you for letting us know. Ruger is not food driven, but he semi-liked these treats. I still have couple bags left - sending them to the garbage can along with other treats that Ruger rejected. He really likes the SimplyTurkey by Sojos SOJOS Simply Turkey Freeze-Dried Dog Treats, 4-oz bag - Chewy.com. Hope these is actually the good stuff...


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for posting this! Topper loves Zuke's minis for training treats and I have several bags. We stocked up to bring some to our vacation place on the North Shore of Lake Superior, where the closest place to get quality dog treats is 30 miles away. Until we go into town, I guess we'll focus on nose work, where we use hot dogs. Or I will make Topper super happy by using cheese. He'll do nearly anything for cheese!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PowersPup said:


> He'll do nearly anything for cheese!


Peggy feels the same way! We use part-skim string cheese, generally in kernel-sized pieces.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m just now seeing this. These zukes minis are the only treat I use with Lacey for day to day since she was a puppy. She’s hasn’t had any bad effects from them as of now. I’ve been using my current 16 oz bag since around 4/25, a month ago. 
I have had issues with finding sharp hard pieces of what seems like bone shards in these treats. I find them because I break the treats into 4 pieces since my dog is so small and I need to control calories. 
I had a particularly bad bag with an insane amount of the “bone shards” I purchased directly from amazon a year ago, it was the 16 oz size chicken. I threw those away. I had previously been buying the smaller 6oz bags with no issues from amazon.

I buy them in person at Chuck and Don’s now and I do still rarely come across bone-like pieces when I break them apart. I’ve tried another similar size/ingredient profile treat from chuck and dons but she just didn’t like it so I went back to zukes minis.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

As an Alternative, I really like stewarts treats. Freeze dried meat. Its a little bit crumbly but It makes for a good rehydrated food topper when you get to the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I’m just now seeing this. These zukes minis are the only treat I use with Lacey for day to day since she was a puppy. She’s hasn’t had any bad effects from them as of now. I’ve been using my current 16 oz bag since around 4/25, a month ago.
> I have had issues with finding sharp hard pieces of what seems like bone shards in these treats. I find them because I break the treats into 4 pieces since my dog is so small and I need to control calories.
> I had a particularly bad bag with an insane amount of the “bone shards” I purchased directly from amazon a year ago, it was the 16 oz size chicken. I threw those away. I had previously been buying the smaller 6oz bags with no issues from amazon.
> 
> ...


Has Lacey tried reduced fat string cheese? You can pull it into strings and then cut it into little kernel-sized pieces. It’s so soft but holds its shape, making it _perfect_ for training.

I’ve also recently started buying Tylee’s chicken jerky, which is 100% chicken. Peggy eats it so fast, she chokes herself. So I’ve started cutting it up with plain old scissors. Super easy and she goes nuts for it. Bonus: The bag lasts a long time if you cut the jerky into tiny treats.









TYLEE'S Chicken Jerky Dog Treats, 8-oz bag - Chewy.com


Buy Tylee's Chicken Jerky Dog Treats, 8-oz bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I bought these treats for my first client and saw this the day after. I heard that there was a mold problem. 😖. She was fine, but I throw out the bag after reading that. I wonder if I should just make my own treats.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi @Fenris-wolf!

@PeggyTheParti oh yes, string cheese cut up into tiny pieces is Lacey’s “special” high value treat. I always have string cheese on hand for myself too 😊

I will look into the Tylee’s jerky for Lacey. Does it have the ability to be cut into pieces a bit smaller than a kernel of corn? Since it’s all meat, she’d go nuts for it!

I’m halfway through the bag of zukes minis, so I’ll have Lacey finish them off. but after that I’m going to try the Tylee’s. While I don’t like that there is an issue that Zuke’s isn’t really disclosing, at least they recognized a problem and are taking care of it. I really would like to find a similar small soft treat for her though.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi @Porkchop!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Hi @Fenris-wolf!
> 
> @PeggyTheParti oh yes, string cheese cut up into tiny pieces is Lacey’s “special” high value treat. I always have string cheese on hand for myself too 😊
> 
> ...


Yep! You can cut it up super small, but it’s a little like crispy bacon texture so you might end up with some crumbles. I’m sure Lacey won’t mind.


----------

